# Recommended sites between Calais & Puttgarden ??



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone have details of sites they would recommend between Calais & Putgarden ??

I am off to Denmark and Norway at the weekend. I have allowed three days to get to Copenhagen to cath the ferry to Oslo.

Over to you for answers please !!!

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Andy

I've moved your post to Continental touring (not a specific country as you appear to be travelling through several?)
and where is Putgarden?  Is it the ferry port for Copenhagen?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

oops sory what plonker !!!

Puttgarden is in the far North of Germany and is a ferry port to get you into Denmark (about 100 miles SW of Copenhagen !!!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

if you are interested in regular camp sites, then I cannot help. But if you are looking for "Stellplatz" sites, then there are loads of them along your route! 

So if you tell me at what time you are leaving Calais, and where approximately you want to park up for the night(s), I can help.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi
We stopped at www.wulfenerhals.de which is just down the road from the ferry you can stay outside the camp if you want as its set up for MH the rest of Germany was spellplatz are small sites Im mean small for Mh not the sites as most germans use the spellplatz they where ok but would not recomend them unless you had no where else to go. In Denmark we have used camping witven and Resort Molenvelden both are next to Veldhoven not far of the motorway also when we got of the ferry we stopped at vallo camping in Koge which was okay as well. You should check on the ASCI site and you can plan your journey around the sites from there if you need to stop on sites

Have a nice time


----------

